# Coming this winter, DOXA SUB1500T with a top grade Soprod A10 movement



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Stay tuned....


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Very interesting… I'm guessing this is showing us how Doxa is planning on responding to the impending cessation of ETA availability?


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

so should be cheaper-thats good


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The A-10 is 1mm thicker than a 2824. I'm wondering it it means a case redesign or new spacer / caseback mods.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

song31 said:


> so should be cheaper-thats good


 I am pretty sure if the movements were cheaper then that will reflect in the watch's price, but it is the contrary. The A10 is a more expensive and refined movement than an ETA 2892. At least that is what I was told, do you have a different opinion here?


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

DOXA S.A. said:


> I am pretty sure if the movements were cheaper then that will reflect in the watch's price, but it is the contrary. The A10 is a more expensive and refined movement than an ETA 2892. At least that is what I was told, do you have a different opinion here?


My understanding is that the Soprod A10 is quite a bit more expensive than the ETA 2892. I assume that price difference will be reflected in the price of DOXA watches based on the Soprod movement.


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

any chance for a BOR on this?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

logan2z said:


> My understanding is that the Soprod A10 is quite a bit more expensive than the ETA 2892. I assume that price difference will be reflected in the price of DOXA watches based on the Soprod movement.


 Until the end of December 2013, The introduction price of the new series is $1990.00, instead of $2590.00, this is only $100.00 above the current SUB1200T. Pre orders accepted here for the Professional model only: *pre-order link*


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Until the end of December 2013, The introduction price of the new series is $1990.00, instead of $2590.00, this is only $100.00 above the current SUB1200T. Pre orders accepted here for the Professional model only: *pre-order link*


Thanks for the info. Any news on when the Sharkhunter and Searambler will follow?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

logan2z said:


> Thanks for the info. Any news on when the Sharkhunter and Searambler will follow?


 Hi logan2z, the Sharkhunter and Searambler will probably become available in Summer 2014


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi logan2z, the Sharkhunter and Searambler will probably become available in Summer 2014


YES!!!! A 1500T Searambler... Count me in.
Put a BOR bracelet on there and I'll buy two!!


----------



## sealawyer (Jul 9, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Until the end of December 2013, The introduction price of the new series is $1990.00, instead of $2590.00, this is only $100.00 above the current SUB1200T. Pre orders accepted here for the Professional model only: *pre-order link*


Is there any chance that there will be a COSC version?


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

!


----------



## Renival (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive regretted not getting a Sub 1500 when they were available, instead going with the 1200. So this is a great opportunity. 

Is the usage of Soprod movement a trial, or indicative of future Doxa models also?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Will the Sharkhunter and Searambler models also be offered at $1990.00 when they come out, since they cannot be pre-ordered now?

Rob


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Are there any plans in the future by Doxa to release a 44mm or larger model with a classic BOR bracelet? I would have pulled the trigger on the Sub1500t when it first came out if it had a BOR, the same with the Mission 31 and this current Sub1500t. Is there any chance to order one with a BOR on it? I would appreciate an answer.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Really liking this new approach (competitive pre-order pricing, re-issue, top-grade movement, etc.), but damn — the 1500T was too big for me in its first iteration...


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Just to let everyone know, we are using the Soprod movement in this one special model only. We will continue to use ETA movements in our regular production models for at least the next 6 years.

Thank you,
Customer Support
DOXA Watches


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Will it be a sapphire bezel offered in the future on this issue? Or can a sapphire bezel from a 4000T model be installed on this issue?
If yes count me in!

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks like it is on a BOR already. Or at least to me.

MIchael


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MTJO said:


> It looks like it is on a BOR already. Or at least to me.
> 
> MIchael


I think he means a classic beads-of-rice, like a 750T.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MTJO said:


> Will it be a sapphire bezel offered in the future on this issue? Or can a sapphire bezel from a 4000T model be installed on this issue?
> If yes count me in!
> 
> Michael


If I understood correctly, this model is the same as the first issue of the 1500T, which is the same case as a 5000T. A 4000T bezel would be way too large to retrofit to this case.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> If I understood correctly, this model is the same as the first issue of the 1500T, which is the same case as a 5000T. A 4000T bezel would be way too large to retrofit to this case.


And I say toooo bad. I love my 4000T. You'll see it in February! 
Actually I might have a surprise before then with the bezel on my 4000t Pro.:-d

Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> I think he means a classic beads-of-rice, like a 750T.


I beg to differ on this one. The classic beads-of-rice is not on the 750. The true and classic beads-of-rice is the vintage one on the 300T.
That's, my friend, is the real BOR. The rest are imitations, very nice ones but imitations. And you know I have them all.:-d

Michael


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Pre order invoice # 632. Now the long wait........


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this the new, ultimate classic SUB DOXA said would be coming out before the end of the year?


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Tá sé é. It is. RdeM


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Think the 1500 is too big for a 6.75" wrist? 

And more importantly, when does the pre-order close?


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, damn.

For awhile there I thought I was an owner of one of the most limited edition Doxas ever released. ;-)

Just kidding! This is a great beefy piece and I'm glad that the successor to the 750 (of sorts) is finally becoming available to everybody.

dinexus, the 1500T is a bigun. It's going to be big on your wrist. Of course, everyone has their own opinions of how big/small is too big/small.

Here are some pics to whip the crowd into a frenzy...















Deacon


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

haoletuna said:


> Is this the new, ultimate classic SUB DOXA said would be coming out before the end of the year?


It was said that a Sub would be released by the end of the year, but it was never said it would be an "ultimate classic" Sub. There are/were several designs on the drawing board, for the year's end release. I'm aware of those designs, and the one that could be considered an "ultimate classic", is definitely not a 1500T.


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

DOXA forum moderator,
Do you know what the pricing will be on the Sharkie and Searambler versions will be when they are announced and released?
Thanks,
CC


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

curious cheese said:


> DOXA forum moderator,
> Do you know what the pricing will be on the Sharkie and Searambler versions will be when they are announced and released?
> Thanks,
> CC


 Hi, pre-order is $1990.00 on all models


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Think the 1500 is too big for a 6.75" wrist?
> 
> And more importantly, when does the pre-order close?


bought the the original Doxa 1500t when it 1st came out and thought it was to small for my 7 inch wrist . Bought a 4000t and love that size for me personally . So deacon is right just depends on how big or small you like em.


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

subkrawler said:


> It was said that a Sub would be released by the end of the year, but it was never said it would be an "ultimate classic" Sub. There are/were several designs on the drawing board, for the year's end release. I'm aware of those designs, and the one that could be considered an "ultimate classic", is definitely not a 1500T.


subkrawler I believe you're the one who said it would be an "ultimate classic' Sub.



subkrawler said:


> Ok guys, I spoke to DOXA, and they need your help...they're considering a new, ultimate classic SUB. Yes, there will still be chronographs, GMTs, power reserves, titanium, tritium tubes, and sapphire bezels, but that is not what this model is about. This model is about a SUB, that will represent everything that is timeless and classic about the SUB we've grown to love.
> 
> So with that said, here is what DOXA wants to know from you: When you think of a timeless classic SUB, would you want to see this model made with a 44mm case size, similar to a 750T; or would you rather have it in a 42mm size, similar to the 1200T? Also, what are your thoughts on the HRV? Should a tried and true, classic SUB have an HRV, or should it be made without?
> 
> Once again, DOXA is looking to you for the future of the SUB...so vote in the poll, and let your thoughts be heard.:-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

haoletuna said:


> subkrawler I believe you're the one who said it would be an "ultimate classic' Sub.


DOXA had me conduct a poll to see what case size (and whether it should have an HRV), the membership would like to see in an "ultimate classic" Sub, but it was never stated that the model released by year's end would be the model from that poll. Like I said before, there are 4-5 designs in the works, but the one that would qualify as an "ultimate classic" is not the 1500T. In fact, the 1500T isn't even a new model, it's a model that ran through it 's original production run, and DOXA decided to make a few more.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> ... In fact, the 1500T isn't even a new model, it's a model that ran through it 's original production run, and DOXA decided to make a few more.


If Doxa actually can 'resurrect' a sold-out model then perhaps we can start a petition that they can make a run of 600T Searamblers for Forum members!? ;-)


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Snulle said:


> If Doxa actually can 'resurrect' a sold-out model then perhaps we can start a petition that they can make a run of 600T Searamblers for Forum members!? ;-)


This is not really a resurrection of a model, the first batch of the SUB1500T was sold out, and this is the second, all within the limited edition of 1500 pieces, but the SUB600T complete edition was sold out, so it cannot be repeated.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> This is not really a resurrection of a model, the first batch of the SUB1500T was sold out, and this is the second, all within the limited edition of 1500 pieces, but the SUB600T complete edition was sold out, so it cannot be repeated.


I have to ask: is the same true for the SUB 600T Graph??

RonB

PS - Consider a 600T Graph Searambler sold


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi, pre-order is $1990.00 on all models


In addition to the newly displayed chunk of orange, informative thread guys! I'm intrigued with the movement...did some reading up on it and I find it somewhat refreshing. I'm curious, though. Lack of rice bead styled bracelet aside, how does one tell that this has the Soprod A10 ticker? Is strictly via serial number, or is there some form of edition moniker on the back case? Just curious.

Cheers!


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

that actually makes sense- I learned more about the movement thanks for the response- looks very nice!


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

The model launch/marketing strategy all seems a little haphazard to me.

*Comment added by forum moderator*

Sir, you are judging something you don't know much about, in the future, please ask and a DOXA moderator will be happy to help

*Comment added by forum moderator*


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Vlciudoli said:


> The model launch/marketing strategy all seems a little haphazard to me.


The 1500T has been part of the DOXA line since Sept. of 2011. The first run of the standard Professional, sold out...but the PVD version has been in supply since introduction. Since this isn't a new model, just a new production run (the only change is a different movement) there's really no reason for a "launch" or a bunch of fanfare. The ordering link is on DOXA's website, along with all the other models, so if someone wants this piece, they only have to make a few clicks.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice to have it back.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi All, .....We will continue to use ETA movements in our regular production models for at least the next 6 years.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Support
> DOXA Watches


I am a little confused. I read on the Doxa site that the movements used (on some models) are "based upon the ETA 2824-2" This leads me to think that Doxa is in fact _not_ using the ETA??? I would be happy if someone could clarify this for me.

Cheers


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree that it is nice to have it back. I was a little ticked when it "sold out" the 1st time. I had some watches coming and going from buying/selling for the entire period and never could really get into one when it was 1st offered. 

It seems like a really great model, so much I ordered one. I really like how it incorporates the best of the 5000T a dial that is a little more historically correct, and pleasing to my eyes. I actually prefer the look of the new bracelet, but thats probably because I'm just a Doxa noob. ;-)

I have to square up w/ Paypal in a couple days but I'm on deck for one. I have never once owned a watch with an orange dial. I am proud to have enough sense to start with a DOXA! :-d


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Thx for bringing this beauty back just a shame I'll have to wait until summer for the searambler


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Silmatic said:


> I am a little confused. I read on the Doxa site that the movements used (on some models) are "based upon the ETA 2824-2" This leads me to think that Doxa is in fact _not_ using the ETA??? I would be happy if someone could clarify this for me.
> 
> Cheers


Is_ anybody _able to answer my question?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

JayVeeez said:


> I agree that it is nice to have it back. I was a little ticked when it "sold out" the 1st time. I had some watches coming and going from buying/selling for the entire period and never could really get into one when it was 1st offered.
> 
> It seems like a really great model, so much I ordered one. I really like how it incorporates the best of the 5000T a dial that is a little more historically correct, and pleasing to my eyes. I actually prefer the look of the new bracelet, but thats probably because I'm just a Doxa noob. ;-)
> 
> I have to square up w/ Paypal in a couple days but I'm on deck for one. I have never once owned a watch with an orange dial. I am proud to have enough sense to start with a DOXA! :-d


You will be happy with the "orange" mate...it's a crakka ..Dave


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful watch with a nice movement, but I'm concerned about it on my relatively small 6.75" wrist. Anyone have pictures of a 1500T on a wrist this size?

Still leaning toward a 1200T, but open to persuasion ;-)

Thanks.
John


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Vlciudoli said:


> The model launch/marketing strategy all seems a little haphazard to me.
> 
> *Comment added by forum moderator*
> 
> ...


Dear Forum moderator,

You are in no position to tell me how something 'seems' to me. You can tell me I am incorrect to feel that way, but the fact remains I feel that way.

It seems haphazard to me. That is MY perception to which I am entitled. In the brief time I have monitored this forum, I have seen various comments regarding poor communication, different hints at what may come next etc.

For me, haphazard is the word that springs to mind, it is my perception and perception is of course everything.

So, at your request, I am asking you, the moderator, to explain the marketing strategy and the likely/planned new model launches because for the life of me all I can see here are excellent watches with a loyal following, but very little in the way of clarity.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Silmatic said:


> I am a little confused. I read on the Doxa site that the movements used (on some models) are "based upon the ETA 2824-2" This leads me to think that Doxa is in fact _not_ using the ETA??? I would be happy if someone could clarify this for me.
> 
> Cheers


I think that's just watch company speak for, "We took an ETA 2824-2, modified it slightly, and made it our own". They're 2824-2 movements, with a DOXA engraved rotor.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Vlciudoli said:


> ... various comments regarding poor communication ...


Speaking of poor communication, what the heck? There's no call for anyone to be adding commentary into someone else's posts.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> You will be happy with the "orange" mate...it's a crakka ..Dave


Thanks Man. Just made the deposit at the 11th hour. I'm in for sure now! :-d


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Just made my ordered 1500T..
Last watch for year 2013


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Silmatic said:


> Is_ anybody _able to answer my question?


Hi Silmatic,

DOXA used and uses ETA movements, the 2924-2 movement is one of the automatic movements used, it is the entry level workhorse of all Swiss movements. Over the past 15 years, depending on the model, ETA 2824-2, 2892-2, 2893-2, 2894-2, ETA 7750, 7753, 7751 were and still are used to power DOXA SUB models, this specific batch of SUB1500T uses a Soprod Alterance 10 movement.

Hope this answered your question?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Vlciudoli said:


> Dear Forum moderator,
> 
> You are in no position to tell me how something 'seems' to me. You can tell me I am incorrect to feel that way, but the fact remains I feel that way.
> 
> ...


Dear Sir, the launch of the first SUB1500T goes back to 2010, this version and like several others, was not part of the DOXA regular production plan, it was built as a result of a poll by DOXA returning customers and numerous forum members. Only a small batch of 300 was made and it quickly sold out, since it was sold out, demand started building again, that is why DOXA reacted to the demand and offered a new small batch of 100 pieces again, this time using a higher grade movement.

The story of the modern DOXA SUB, was partially made by DOXA customers, and DOXA was the first watch company worldwide to offer its collection online in 1999 so we are looking at 15 years of continuous interaction with customers. That is why it is sometimes not as easy to have an overview of the complete history, unless you are among the DOXA elite that followed DOXA since the early days. a large portion is well documented in the DOXA 40 years book and the new Pete Millar book, nevertheless, If you have questions, like the one you asked about EU vs. US taxes question, we are more than happy to answer, but we kindly ask you to refrain from using hostile remarks on the DOXA forum. DOXA has a rich, and probably the richest history in the dive watch world, it started in 1968 but continued again in 1999, so please let knowledgeable moderators help you if you have any questions.

DOXA doesn't build new models, DOXA builds history with every release, and customers become part of this history.
Best regards


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

Now, isn't that far more professional ( and certainly nicer) that inserting vaguely oppressive and sarcastic comments in to my post?


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi Silmatic,
> 
> DOXA used and uses ETA movements, the 2924-2 movement is one of the automatic movements used, it is the entry level workhorse of all Swiss movements. Over the past 15 years, depending on the model, ETA 2824-2, 2892-2, 2893-2, 2894-2, ETA 7750, 7753, 7751 were and still are used to power DOXA SUB models, this specific batch of SUB1500T uses a Soprod Alterance 10 movement.
> 
> Hope this answered your question?


Hello Mr Moderator,

I thank you for your answer. If Doxa are as you say, using ETA movements, may I suggest that Doxa re-word their descriptions on their website to indicate that they are in fact, using ETA movements. Not "Swiss made movements based upon the ETA..."

Not really a problem for me as I will no doubt purchase a Doxa sometime in the near future, regardless of which Swiss movement is in it. 

Really not a problem for meHHigh grade 25 jewel self-winding Swiss made movement, hacking seconds, 28800 beats per hour, 42 hour power reserve, based upon the ETA 2824-2, decorated by DOXAigh grade 25 jewel self-winding Swiss made movement, hacking seconds, 28800 beats per hour, 42 hour power reserve, based upon the ETA 2824-2, decorated by DOXA


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Silmatic said:


> Hello Mr Moderator,
> 
> I thank you for your answer. If Doxa are as you say, using ETA movements, may I suggest that Doxa re-word their descriptions on their website to indicate that they are in fact, using ETA movements. Not "Swiss made movements based upon the ETA..."
> 
> ...


 Now, I finally understand what you mean, the "based on caliber name " expression was born 60 years ago, and is widely spread in the Swiss watch terminology, mostly in German language and means that ETA supplied the movement to a specific brand and the brand has its own designated model number/name, unlike plain ETA movements supplied to non specific use of a certain brand, so it actually means nothing else other than, it is a genuine ETA caliber. In the world of the none SWISS micros, and forums, where mostly, non designated movements are used this expression doesn't exist, and I agree that this has become the main forum language, that is what seems to have been confusing. I will ask the webmaster to change the language on the website to match or explain what is meant by "based on".

I hope the above clarifies the use of the expression "based on"

Thank you and a happy new year


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Now, I finally understand what you mean, the "based on caliber name " expression was born 60 years ago, and is widely spread in the Swiss watch terminology, mostly in German language and means that ETA supplied the movement to a specific brand and the brand has its own designated model number/name, unlike plain ETA movements supplied to non specific use of a certain brand, so it actually means nothing else other than, it is a genuine ETA caliber. In the world of the none SWISS micros, and forums, where mostly, non designated movements are used this expression doesn't exist, and I agree that this has become the main forum language, that is what seems to have been confusing. I will ask the webmaster to change the language on the website to match or explain what is meant by "based on".
> 
> I hope the above clarifies the use of the expression "based on"
> 
> Thank you and a happy new year


Yes indeed...Happy new year to you to ;-) Thank you for clarifying that for me |>


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

Any news about the launch date?


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

I spoke with a young lady at Doxa a few days ago she said they will be going out in the next few days


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just on the website...

Is the price really $1,980 ?

Is there a forum member discount? 

Seems a bit pricey

Any thoughts


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

That is the pre-order price. When the watch becomes available it will go up to 2790. No forum discount that I'm aware or....


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

doc3341 said:


> I was just on the website...
> 
> Is the price really $1,980 ?
> 
> ...


*Hi, this is not a SUB1200T, it is the 1500T with the A10 movement and the bracelet with the automatic ratcheting mechanism at the price of the regular SUB1200T, which will go up to $2490.00 after the pre-order period expires*


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

How about a deeper promo discount on the 1200T while the 1500T promo is still running? Sell more of both!! No self interest at all here -- well, maybe a little ;-)


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd buy...


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't like the bracelet, thus not an option.


----------



## YOHOHO (Dec 15, 2006)

January is almost over.... I wonder how much longer til they land.


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Great question YOHOHO. I am wondering the same.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

January went by ... :-(

Edit.. \o/ just got email from Doxa and completed the order :-!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I sent you a PM a few days ago on this subject, and also an email. I paid my deposit and haven't heard squat.

My issue, is that I want to pay with Paypal for the remainder of the balance. Any thoughts on this daunting proposition?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

JayVeeez said:


> My issue, is that I want to pay with Paypal for the remainder of the balance. Any thoughts on this daunting proposition?


Ask DOXA directly. They're the only ones who can answer this.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Ask DOXA directly. They're the only ones who can answer this.


Uh, I thought I did by sending them an email. Maybe it wasn't the right address. I'll try harder. But, thanks.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

JayVeeez said:


> Uh, I thought I did by sending them an email. Maybe it wasn't the right address. I'll try harder. But, thanks.


I've found that "Live Chat" works best.


----------



## Mike T. (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine just came in...my first Doxa! Best watch I own by far. Amazing. Nautical. Win.


----------



## Czechsaint (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm pretty tempted by this, but I am holding out to see what is down the road. I'm hoping for the possible 'army' version since the teaser/hint came out a long while back. A limit on my 'toys/collections' has arisen recently, so I'll be waiting a bit longer.


----------

